
Python NLP tutorial: Using NLTK for natural language processing - sixhobbits
https://blog.hyperiondev.com/index.php/2018/01/15/nlp-tutorial-python-natural-language-processing/
======
PaulHoule
Weak. This shows some statistics (easy) but nothing about how to build an NLP
system that actually does something.

